# 3200 watt generators at Harbor Freight



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

for $274 this weekend. I have used these 212 CC 3200RMS-4000peak generators for years, left them out in the rain hauled them in open trucks in the rain and just generally taken very poor care of the three that I have,never changed the oil,they all still work and start on the first pull. The only trouble i ever had with one of them was pulling the starter rope out.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Got a link? I'm still seeing them at regular price.
I had one sub who bought one a few years ago and the lo pressure oil switch failed about a month later. HF wanted to put it on a slow boat to China for repairs. That said, I'm in there quite a bit, but personally, I have two Champion 2k inverters in my cargo trailer for day use. Quiet, linkable and easy to transport. I may have spent $450 per unit plus the link kit.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*You have to print the coupon*

http://www.harborfreight.com/savings_coupons.html


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Yep, I will vouch for these also. Done absolutely nothing nice to mine.. Even dropped it out the back of the truck once. No oil change in eight years. Mine is a blue cover (with a big dent) with a name of WEN and got it at Menards but it is undoubtedly the same machine with a couple extra outlets. Starts first pull and is surprsingly quiet.


----------

